# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  (بوست موحد)الترحيب بالاعضاء الجدد

## tito_santana

*ارجو الترحيب يا شباب 
*

----------


## يسرى معتصم محمد

*البيت بيتنا..... وديل أهلى.... وديل أخوانى..... وديل مصدر فخرى ....
شكرآ أخوى مرهـف ..... ومعاكم معاكم
*

----------


## مرهف

*مرحبا بك وحبابك
واليوم السعيد الليله جابـــــــــــــــــك
تحياتي واشواقي يا غالي
...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*حبابك الف ،،،
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*
اولا كل التهانى للقائيمن على امر المنتدى بخروج هذا العمل الرائع الى الفضاء السايبرى 
اتشرف بنيل عضوية مريخاب اون لاين 
واتمنى ان اكون عضو فاعل هنا
فقط عليكم بالرشاريش قاتلهم الله اينما ذهبوا 
وضع شروط لكسب العضوية مهم يا جمرة 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*حبابك الف ياوليد ،،،

ونتشرف نحن بان تكون أحد اعضاء المنبر ،،،

الدار دارك وماكا غريب دار ،،،
*

----------


## مرهف

*هلا هلا هلا 
اخونا وليد
اتفسح يا زين المريخاب
تخريمه
وين كته؟
*

----------


## mohd khair

*يلا يا ولي

همتك

وشد حيلك
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالقادر خليل
					

هلا هلا هلا 
اخونا وليد
اتفسح يا زين المريخاب
تخريمه
وين كته؟



هلا بعبد القادر 
هلا بالمريخى الرصين 

وكتة ح يكون بيننا باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## سحر عباس

*ورت المنتدى
اخ وليد
ناطرين جديك
*

----------


## كته

*اخوكم عبدالسلام صالح فضل السيد
عضوء جدبد
كته الفته
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

اخوكم عبدالسلام صالح فضل السيد
عضوء جدبد
كته الفته



:d:d

كتوت 

نورت المنتدى يا كتوت 

بالمناسبة صاحبك داك وجه ليهو دعوة عشان يجئ يشترك هنا :d
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

:d:d

كتوت 

نورت المنتدى يا كتوت 

بالمناسبة صاحبك داك وجه ليهو دعوة عشان يجئ يشترك هنا :d



يشترك ولا يجى يدفع الاشتراكات:d
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

يشترك ولا يجى يدفع الاشتراكات:d




ههههههههههههههههههههه

هو هناك ما دفع 

يجئ يدفع هنا
*

----------


## كته

*كدى النمشى المغرب واجى
الليله سهره صباحى فى المنتدى ده
وبكره جمعه
*

----------


## مرهف

*كتـــــــــــــــــتتتتو 
تحياتي يا غالي 
نورت والله 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*الاخوان مرهف . وليد المريخابى وكتة ودمدنى  
تحية ود ووفاء وشكر لما ظللتم تقدمونه للمريخ ومحبى المريخ وجماهيره 
المنتدى وليد شرعى لحب ظل فى حنايانا طيلة السنين الماضية 
لكم الشكر وبكم الفخر وانتم توقدون شموع نستنير بها فى طريق الحب اللا نهائى للزعيم 

*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميدو11
					

الاخوان مرهف . وليد المريخابى وكتة ودمدنى 
تحية ود ووفاء وشكر لما ظللتم تقدمونه للمريخ ومحبى المريخ وجماهيره 
المنتدى وليد شرعى لحب ظل فى حنايانا طيلة السنين الماضية 
لكم الشكر وبكم الفخر وانتم توقدون شموع نستنير بها فى طريق الحب اللا نهائى للزعيم 



 مشكور اخي ميدو 
مرحبا بك بين طيات مريخاب اون لاين
الف مرحب بيك 
ومشكور علي كلماتك الطيبه
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*وليد انت عضو جديد؟؟؟

انت ركن اصيل

يا مريخابي




يا غيور


همتك
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*اهلاً بالقلم الرصين
*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*- مرحباً بانضمامي لمنتدى يضم وليد المريخابي...ويا ناس باركوا لي...
*

----------


## Star Plus

*مرحب ولي ...
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*هلا بكته
هلا بيك نورت المنتدى ياشيخنا
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسة
					

هلا بكته
هلا بيك نورت المنتدى ياشيخنا




برنسيسيه ميه الميه
مرحب بيك انتى ياغاليه
*

----------


## اصحاب السياده

*مرحبا ياصفوه
*

----------


## كونان

*اووووووووو وليد اخبارك شنو؟
*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*التحية لكل مريخاب العالم

مريخاب بلا حدود

التحية لكم

مريخـــــــــــــــــــــاب اون لاين

عمل جميل ورائع

اتمني ان يكتمل في القريب العاجل

ارجو قبولي عضوا فاعلا معكم

تحياتي
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

حباب الزين ،،،

وزين عالم جميل ،،،

مقبول من غير كلام ،،،


*

----------


## جمـــرة

*,,,,
مرحب أخونا عابدين
الشوق بحر يا راقي 
اسألوا مننا ياخي :(


,,,
*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمرة
					

,,,,
مرحب أخونا عابدين
الشوق بحر يا راقي 
اسألوا مننا ياخي :(


,,,




جمرة يا مدهش 

والله شوقنا بحر
*

----------


## النسر2

*اولا نهنئ ونبارك المولود الذى ولد عملاقا 
ونشيد بالمجهود الضخم 
مزيدا من التقدم والتوسع فى العنكبوتية ......
*

----------


## مرهف

*:0069:مرحبا يا مرحبــــــــــــــــــــا
الاخ النسر 
اهلا بك وسهلا
والظاهر اننا حنحتاجك كتير 
بعد نسأل عنك جمره 
معليش مجرد  اجراءات 
احتياطيه :busted_red:
والف هلا بك :bye1:
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*,,,,,,,,,

نرحــــــب بالاخ محمد كمال ( النسر2)
ملك التصميم والفوتوشوب ,,,
وحلفا دغيم ولا لبنان 
الدار دارك :(
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمرة
					

,,,,,,,,,

نرحــــــب بالاخ محمد كمال ( النسر2)
ملك التصميم والفوتوشوب ,,,
وحلفا دغيم ولا لبنان 

الدار دارك :(



 اشاره خضــــــــــــــــــــراء
نجدد الترحيب 
بالملك الرائع
...
*

----------


## كته

*مرحب بيك يازينا
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*ياهلا ومرحبا 
نورتا المنتدى
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مرحب ياوليد المريخابي النضيف 
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مرحب يايسري يارائع 
 اللوتري 2010 كيف ؟؟
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مرحبتين حباب الزين الرائع 
وينك  ياحبيب ؟
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*يامرحب الدار دارك 
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مرحبتن بكته وبروعة حضورك الدائم 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*شكرا يا شباب على الترحيب 
*

----------


## mohd khair

*نرحب بالاستاذ الاعلامي الرقم

الوجيه كمال سويكت عضوا بيننا في مريخاب اون لاين

ونشكره كثيرا علي كلماته الطيبات بحق المنتدي وبحق المريخ العظيم

معا من اجل منتدي مثالي في قامة الزعيم

مودتي
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الحمدلله رب العالمين ،،،

كل يوم يكسب المنتدي قامة من قامات الصفوة ،،،

نتمني ان يكون هذا ديدن المنتدى تقدما في ثقة واتزان ،،،

سعيدين بحضورك الانيق اخي الفاضل كمال سويكت ،،،

وفخورين بتلك الكلمات الجميلة عن المنتدى والنصائح الغالية ،،،

نتمنى دائما نخطو خطوات نحو الامام  ،،،

ولا شك سيكون هذا بما اننا نضم امثالكم بيننا ،،،
*

----------


## مدينة الورد

*مرحباً بالأخ كمال سويت وبإذن الله سيمثل انضمامه للمنتدى إضافة حقيقة له ، فمرحبا به في داره 
*

----------


## KHALID jen

*كل يوم يزداد احساسي ان هذا المنتدى في يوم من الايام سيكون اهم منتدى سوداني ..
                        	*

----------


## ايمن كنة

*الى كل الصفوة  تحياتى و اشواقى
يدفعنى الحنين الى تمنى معانقتكم جميعا فردا فرد اتمنى قبولى بينكم عاشقا للاحمر 
و لكم مودتى
*

----------


## مرهف

*اهلا بالحبيب كمال وسط ناسه واهله
ويشرفني ان ارحب بكل الاعضاء الجدد
وخاصة
الاساتذه:
ابراهيم عبدالرحيم
والفضلي محمود الفضلي
والغواصه 
والحجاج
وجميع الرائعين 
لكم الود
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*الف مرحبا بك 
اخ ايمن 
نزلت اهلا وحللت سهلا
...
*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*- نرحب بالأستاذ كمال سويكت...ونتمنى أن يكون إضافة كبيرة لمنبرنا هذا..كما نتمنى له وقتاً سعيداً بيننا..
*

----------


## الزعيم

*نرحب بالاستاذ كمال سويكت
*

----------


## الاستاذ

*مرحب بالاستاذ كمال سويكت بيننا
*

----------


## tito_santana

*مرحباً بالأخ كمال سويت 
*

----------


## محمد ابراهيم

*لكم تحايا بعظمة المريخ
وانا كمان عضو جديد )hattot) منتدى الجماهير
ومحتاجييين ترحيب الصفوة

تخريمة   يا جمرة انا استعنت بيك في التسجيلبدون استشارتك فلك العتبى يا عمك
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*الاف المراحب بالاستاذ كمال سوكيت 

ماشاء ناس التسجيلات شغالين محترفين بس 
*

----------


## مرهف

*مرحب بيك كابتن كابو
نزلت اهلا وحللت سهلا
تحياتي
...
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مرحبتين حبابك وجيدا جيتا 
*

----------


## نزار احمد

*مرحب ياعاشق المريخ كلنا في الهوي سوا انا سجلت اليوم ومافي حد
رحب بينا علي كل حال نرحب مع بعضنا
*

----------


## الاستاذ

*الاخوة ايمن كنة - كابتين كابو - ود النعيم 
مرحب بيكم الدار داركم و مزيدا من التواصل
*

----------


## Awad Eid

*منو قلتو لي ؟؟؟
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*ألف أهلاً بالاستاذ كمال سويكت 

وبعد الترحيب به نتمنى ان لا يبخل على الموقع باقتراحاته وافكاره التي عرفناها من خلال المواقع الاخرى

البيت بيتك يا كمال 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اهلاً بأخونا ايمن يازول تعال الدار دارك ونحن كلنا اخوانك ومرحب بيك في رحاب مريخنا العظيم
*

----------


## الكاهلي

*الله يجبر خاطركم أسرع اشتراك و أسرع تفعيل
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مرحب بك في دار الصفوة 
نزلت اهلا وحللت سهلا 
*

----------


## مرهف

*الف الف مرحب بك 
اخي الكاهلي
نورت المنبر
نزلت اهلا وحللت سهلا
تحياتي
...
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*يالف مرحبا
بالقامة الاعلامية
المنتدى نور
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*مرحب بيكم جميعا 
فى داركم الثانى
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*ياهلا ومرحبا
المنتدى نور
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*ألف مرحب باخونا الكاهلي 

شرفت المنتدى بحضورك 

ننتظر مشاركاتك 
*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*- أهلاً بالكاهلي...جيتنا وفيك ملامحنا...وعقبال يجونا البقية..
*

----------


## ميدو1

*اخونا الكاهلى 
مرحبا بك وحبابك الف 
*

----------


## الكاهلي

*مشكوريين كثير ربنا يقدرنا نعمل حاجه ،،كان نلقي زمن مع ناس وارقو ديل...
*

----------


## القطانى

*مرحب بيك شرفتا الديار
الكل صفوه الكل اخوه
                        	*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*أيمن 

كابو 

ود النعيم 

كلنا هنا أهل الدار ولا يوجد بيننا ضيوف 

انتم أهل الدار والضيافو هنا 

سعدنا بانضمامكم لنا او نضمامنا لكم 
*

----------


## القطانى

*مرحب بجميع الصفوه
دارنا رحبة 
يلا ورنا همتكم يا حبايب
                        	*

----------


## DERNA

*أزيكم يامريخاب
أحب المريخاب فى كل مكان
كيف الواحد يشجع غير المريخ ؟؟؟؟؟؟
(( لقد بدأ اللوا الأحمر يعم أرجاء المعمورة ))
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مرحبا بك في دارك دار مريخاب اون لاين مريخاب بلا حدود مريخاب بلا قيود 


اقعد عافية 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*الف مرحب بيك وحبابك 
*

----------


## مرهف

*الف مرحب بيك اخي العزيز
نزلت اهلا وحللت سهلا
...
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*هلا والله
نورت المنتدى
ناطرين جديدك
*

----------


## Star Plus

*مرحب بيك ياغالي
                        	*

----------


## النسر2

*التحيه لك فانت منا ونحن منك وكلنا وبكل فخر مريخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا  ب
*

----------


## النسر2

*يامرحبــا بيك نورت المنتدى
                        	*

----------


## العرّش

*... ترحيب حاااااار....
...
.. الأخوة الأعزاء بدرالدين ووليد .. لكم مني أجمل التحايا ..
*

----------


## النجم والمساء

*مع اشراقه شمس مريخاب اونلاين 

مع عيد اشعه النجم الاحمر  نرسل بحورا من الينابيع الدفاقه للقائمين على امر هذا الصرح

والذى نتمنى من المولى عز وجل ان يكون لسان حال 

كل المريخاب الاحرار وعشاق الوهج الاحمر

فها نحن قد اتيناكم  تجمعنا بكم الاواصر الطيبه والصفات الحلوه في كل المريخاب .

ومعا من اجل مريخ قوى يهز الارض وكل الكواكب المجاوره . 

ولكم ودى


عزالدين قمر الانبياء

الدوحه - قطر 

موبايل  009745574714 
*

----------


## مرهف

*نيابة عن الاخوه الكرام بدر ووليد
مرحبا بك اخي العرش 
بمريخاب اون لاين
نزلت اهلا وحللت سهلا 
ننتظر اسهاماتك
تحياتي
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*هلا بالاخ عزوز
حبيب النجم والمساء
مرحبا بك نزلت اهلا وحللت سهلا
نتمني ان يطيب لك المقام وسط 
زمرة مريخاب اون لاين
ننتظر جديدك اخي عزوز
تحياتي
...
*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*أولا مبروووك المنبر الحر

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

تانيا أتمني أن تقبلوني عضوة جديدة في المنبر استفيد وأفيد 

ثالثا أن يكون منبرا حرا بحق وان لا نسئ للاخرين وان لا نتهم الآخرين دون أدلة 

واخيرا لكم كل الود والشكر 
*

----------


## مرهف

*مرحبا برائعتنا بنت كسلا
اهلا بك بيننا 
اوعدك ان شاء الله ستجدين 
شكلا مختلفا ولونا مختلفا 
واتمني ان تجدينا كما تودي ان ترانا
مرحبا بك نزلت اهلا وحللت سهلا
تحياتي
...
*

----------


## العرّش

*.. شكرا علي مرورك وأيضا اسمي عبد القادر ...
*

----------


## العرّش

*... مرحب بت كسلا ويظهر جينا متلبين سواء.. ونرجو بأن تكون الدار عامرة بالجميع ..
*

----------


## Star Plus

**** ألف مرحب بيك ***
                        	*

----------


## Star Plus

**** ألف مرحب بيك ***
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العرّش
					

.. شكرا علي مرورك وأيضا اسمي عبد القادر ...



 كان كده دقست يا خوي
قالوا عبدالقادر دي اسامي 
ناس شيااااااااااااااب
اسرع غيرو قبل ما ينادوك بي عمو
:wink2::wink2:
تحياتي
...
*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*ألف شكر لكم بالترحيب بي 
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*هلا بالغلا
هلا بيك اختنا الرائعة بت كسلا
المنتدى نور
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*ياهلا بيك 
اخونا العرش 
المنتدى نور
*

----------


## سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد

*الاخوة  مريخاب اونلاين تحايا واحترامات

والله جيت وسايقني الحنين

وأكيد حيطيب لي المقام بينكم

هل من ترحيب؟؟:bye1:
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*هلا والف مرحبا الاخ 
سيد احمد
نزلت اهلا وحللت سهلا
ونعتذر للتاخير في الترحيب
تحياتي
...
                        	*

----------


## سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد

*تسلم يا راقي 
المدير شخشيا؟
وربنا يمسيك بألف خير يا عبدالقادر
                        	*

----------


## alsmwal

*اعزائى لكم التحيه وانتم تنيرون مثل هذه المنابر التى تحكى روعة شعب المريخ العظيم ، وأرجو ان تقبلونى عضواً فى منبركم العامر،وكل أملى ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم



                                          [fot1]ودمتم،،،،،،،،[/fot1]
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*اهلا والف مرحبا بك اخي سموأل
نزلت اهلا وحللت سهلا 
تحياتي
...
                        	*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*مرحب بيك الغاليه بت كسلا ولك التحيه ودارنا نور
*

----------


## Mr speed

*عضو جديد أتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظنكم
وشكرى للأخ وليد المريخابي الذي دلني على هذا المنبر
أخوكم محمد أحمد
مستر سبيد في كووره سودانيه
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*اهلا وسهلا بالاخ محمد احمد م سبيد
نزلت اهلا وحللت سهلا
تحيايت
...
                        	*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*مرحب بيك في دارك أخ محمد أحمد نورت المكان 

وان شاء الله ما تكون معارضة زي وليد المريخابي الراقي 

حبابك ما غريب الدار 
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*أهلاً بي بت كسلا الراقية 

نورتي دارك وبيتك 

بعدين في زول قال ليك نحن بنسئ للناس ؟؟؟
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*السموأل يا زول يا جميل 

المنابر تنير بمثل حديثك الطيب هذا

اهلا بك أخاً عزيزاً في الله والمريخ 
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*يا سيد احمد الناس البجيبهم الحنين ديل ما دايرين ترحيب 

ديل اهل الجلد والراس يدخلوا وينتظروا الضيوف عند الباب للترحيب بهم 

نتمنى ان يطيب لك المقام بيننا وان نستفيد من وجودك بيننا 
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*يعني يا العرش بس بدرالدين ووليد 

لكن غصباً عنك نرحب بيك ونفرش الدرب ورود 

نورتنا 
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*اسمك جميل زي بسمتك يا عزالدين 

رجعتنا لمريخ دلدوم والعصافير التي تشقشق في مجاهل افريقيا 

بوجودك معاً نجعل هذا المنبر كما نصبو وتصبو انت 

نورت المكان بحروفك المضيئة
*

----------


## ميدو1

*مرحبا العرش 
فى انتظار ابداعاتك 
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*مرحب بك في دار مريخاب اونلاين 

نورت المكان 

ننتظر اسهاماتك يا راقي 
*

----------


## كته

*مرحبتين حبابك واليوم السعيد الليله جابك
                        	*

----------


## كته

*مرحب بيك عمو عبدالقادر
وده الجنن عبدالقادر
                        	*

----------


## franky

*السلام عليكم 

الاخوه الكرام القائمين علي منبر مريخاب اونلاين التهنئه الخالصه بمنبركم الجديد ونرجو الله لكم التقدم والازدهار 


انا من مؤيدي ان يكون للمريخ اكثر من منتدى واكثر من صحيفه واكثر من اذاعه واكثر من تلفزيون 

ارجو ان تقبلوني عضو معكم في منبركم 
ولو ما قبلتوني برضو ماعلي كيفكم بتلقوني قااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعد 

ينتظركم عمل شاق وانا كلي ثقه ان امكانياتكم كبيره جدا 
*

----------


## Star Plus

*ألف مرحب بيك في دارك و بين أهلك وناسك ياغالي
                        	*

----------


## العرّش

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب الشريف
					

يعني يا العرش بس بدرالدين ووليد 

لكن غصباً عنك نرحب بيك ونفرش الدرب ورود 

نورتنا 



 .. خالص تحياتي ليك يا رايع حد الدهشة وحقيقة افتقدتك كثيرا ( دا ما كثير تلج) بالنسبة للأخوان بدر الدين ووليد كانوا دوما علي الأتصال واخبارهم انقطعت . وما دام هي دار للصفوة فليس هنالك زاير ومستقبل فكلنا أهل الدار .. ولك مني كل الود والأحترام ..
*

----------


## العرّش

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

مرحب بيك عمو عبدالقادر
وده الجنن عبدالقادر



 .. تسلم ..
.. يا جماعة أنا مقبل علي زواج ما تطفشوا مننا الزباين ..
.. وانشاءالله يا عبد القادرتبقي فيك .. وأتمني ان تكون أول دعوة لزواجي من هذا المنبر.. ودمتم
*

----------


## العرّش

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سحر عباس
					

ياهلا بيك 
اخونا العرش 
المنتدى نور



 .. تسلمي يا بت عباس .. وانشاء الله في العام القادم زعيمنا ما يخلي أي كاس ..
*

----------


## العرّش

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد على عبدالماجد
					

مرحبا العرش 
فى انتظار ابداعاتك 



 .. شكرا علي مرورك منكم وبكم يتولد الأبداع...
*

----------


## العرّش

*.. ألف مرحبتين حبابك .. ونعمة المولي اللينا جابك ...
*

----------


## العرّش

*... مرحبتين حبابك والدار دارك .. وفي حبه فليتنافس المتنافسون ..
.. يلا قوم جيب أخر صورة للزعيم !!!!
*

----------


## ابو الخير

*مرحبين حبابك 

ادخل لجوة 

والدار دارك 
*

----------


## mamoun15

*مرحب بيك .. كلنا (جديدين) لكن في حب المريخ قديمين شديد
                        	*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*نعم ...هكذا هم الصفوة ....والف مرحب بيك حبابك...
*

----------


## مرهف

*مرحبا بالغالي فرانكي
نزلت اهلا وحللت سهلا 
ارجو ان يطيب لك المقام 
تحياتي
...
                        	*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*ألف مرحب بالعريس فرانكي 

انضمامك لمريخاب اونلاين اضافة للموقع 

نتمنى ان نسعد بابداعاتك يا راقي
*

----------


## نزار احمد

*مليون سلام ليك وترحيب 
نتمني ان نكون جميعنا اضافة للمريخ وليس خصم علية
بالتوفيق
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مرحبتين حبابك ابقي داخل 

وكلنا نسعي لخدمة المريخ ويجمعنا حبه
                        	*

----------


## mohd khair

*هلا حبيبنا
هلا وغلا
هلا بالغالي فرانكي

هلا بالعريس 

مرحب كتير والله
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*حبابك فرانكي ،،،
شرفت كثير وانت صاحب دار بتقبل الناس ،،،
ادخل ساي وابدع من غير توقف ،،،
*

----------


## ميدو1

*الاخ فرانكى 
حبابك الف 
*

----------


## سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد

*فرانكي.....حبابك يا زول منور والله
البيت بيتك ..انت الناس يستأذنوا منك

ومنتظرين ابداعك يا راقي
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*ترحيب بالاخ الغالي 
سامي عبدالوهاب مكي
نرجو ان يطيب له المقام وان 
يكون لنا خير السند 
تخريمه :
حناخد فيك حقنا هنا يا سامي 
تحياتي
...
                        	*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*حباب الأخ سامي علي المنبر 
*

----------


## mohd khair

*سامي شخصيا

اشرقت الانوار

هلا ومرحب بالعزيز سامي المريخابي


تخريمة:-
يا مرهف حقنا ساكت !!:wink2: :)
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*حباب سامي عبدالوهاب ،،،

سعيدين بانضامك لمريخاب أون لاين ،،،
*

----------


## مكي

*واااا دي شردة:bye1:

أنا جاي شارد من الزرزرة توعدوني بيها هنا:64e78e979799c9647d7

مبروك المنبر الجديد وأتمنى أن يكون خطوة للأمام!
                        	*

----------


## Star Plus

*ألف مرحب بالأخ سامي
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مكي
					

واااا دي شردة:bye1:

أنا جاي شارد من الزرزرة توعدوني بيها هنا:64e78e979799c9647d7

مبروك المنبر الجديد وأتمنى أن يكون خطوة للأمام!



 الحبيب سامي
اطمئن انها مجرد مزحه 
لن نسمح للزرزه تمارس معك هنا 
فما هناك هو هناك وما هنا هو هنا 
يعني انت هنا اون لاين فقط 
وحنديك عكاز زي عكاز جمره 
اي واحد يزرزرك تديو بيو في نص راسو 
علي طول 
اتمني ان تكون معنا اخي سامي 
بفكرك واراءك 
اتمني ان تكون معنا مواصلا 
فلوجودك معنا دور هام 
تحياتي يا غالي
...
                        	*

----------


## مكي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالقادر خليل
					

الحبيب سامي
اطمئن انها مجرد مزحه 
لن نسمح للزرزه تمارس معك هنا 
فما هناك هو هناك وما هنا هو هنا 
يعني انت هنا اون لاين فقط 
وحنديك عكاز زي عكاز جمره 
اي واحد يزرزرك تديو بيو في نص راسو 
علي طول 
اتمني ان تكون معنا اخي سامي 
بفكرك واراءك 
اتمني ان تكون معنا مواصلا 
فلوجودك معنا دور هام 
تحياتي يا غالي
...




يا عبد القادر وجودي دعم للفكرة وتأيد مطلق لها!

كثرة منابر المريخ ما هي إلا نوافذ نطل بها على الجميع حتى يتحقق حلم سيدة المريخ ورؤية الزبير عوض الكريم!

يا سيده لو شفتيهو كيف

فارق بلادنا وانتشر

في كينيا معروف والخليج

في آسيا والصين والمجر

تاريخ مطرز بالفخار

من عهد قرعم لي صخر

تاريخ مطرز بالذهب

من شرفي لي برعي وطلب

وكمال وجقدول والعجب

أيامنا من بعدك بقت

يا سيده في بهجة وطرب

..........

يا سيده لو شفتي الإسم

كيف أضحي معشوق الألوف

زغرودة في ثغر الحسان

ورسوم تزين أحلى

الكفوف

صفقة وأغاني ونقرشه

الحان وإيقاعات دفوف

تشجي المسامع والبدن

يا سيده مريخك دوام

بالصفوة محروس

محتضن

بالكلمة والحرف

الأنيق

أرقى الوصف بيهو

اقترن

تمنياتي بالتوفيق ووعد بالمساهمة في حضرة مجاذيب الهوى الأحمر!
*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*اهلا بيك ...وبي نوارك ...
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مكي
					

 

يا عبد القادر وجودي دعم للفكرة وتأيد مطلق لها!

كثرة منابر المريخ ما هي إلا نوافذ نطل بها على الجميع حتى يتحقق حلم سيدة المريخ ورؤية الزبير عوض الكريم!

يا سيده لو شفتيهو كيف

فارق بلادنا وانتشر

في كينيا معروف والخليج

في آسيا والصين والمجر

تاريخ مطرز بالفخار

من عهد قرعم لي صخر

تاريخ مطرز بالذهب

من شرفي لي برعي وطلب

وكمال وجقدول والعجب

أيامنا من بعدك بقت

يا سيده في بهجة وطرب

..........

يا سيده لو شفتي الإسم

كيف أضحي معشوق الألوف

زغرودة في ثغر الحسان

ورسوم تزين أحلى

الكفوف

صفقة وأغاني ونقرشه

الحان وإيقاعات دفوف

تشجي المسامع والبدن

يا سيده مريخك دوام

بالصفوة محروس

محتضن

بالكلمة والحرف

الأنيق

أرقى الوصف بيهو

اقترن

تمنياتي بالتوفيق ووعد بالمساهمة في حضرة مجاذيب الهوى الأحمر!



لا ادري ماذا اكتب بعد حروفك الرائعه 
التي زانت جيد المنتدي 
اتمني ان تتحفنا بالروائع 
التي الفناك بها 
وان يمتد تواصلك الي ما لا نهايه 
حتي ينشكم العود ويقوم اعوجاجه 
لك تحياتي وشكري وتقديري
يا غالي
...
                        	*

----------


## سحر عباس

*هلا بيك ياعريس
نورت المنتدى
نتمنى ان يطيب ليك المقام بينا
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*هلا بيك اخونا سامى عبدالوهب مكى
نورت المنتدى
نتمنى لك اقامة طيبة
*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*حبابك ألف نورته المنبر
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*نرحب بالاخ سامي عبدالوهاب في منبر مريخاب اونلاين 

ونتمنى ان يجد هنا ما يسره 
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*سامي عبد الوهاب اضافة كبيرة تحسب للمنتدى
*

----------


## مكي

*الشكر للجميع على الترحاب!
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مرحبا بسامي المريخابي 

نتمني ان يطيب لك المقام بيننا
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*ابو السيم شخصيا 

نورت المنتدى يا مريخابى
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اهلاً بأخونا سامي والمنبر تشرف بوجودكم
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مرحبا بالعرش في دارو حبابك مليون
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مرحبا بنجمنا مساءا نزلت ديار الكرام فاذدانت بمقدمك الرائع 
انت وانا وهم وكلنا نسعي لرفعة محبوبنا وزعيمنا 
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مرحب بكل من يتنفس المريخ عشقا وهوى شوقنا لمعانقة حروفك اكبر 

                                  الدارك دارك 
*

----------


## بشارة

*اخوتي في المريخ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اتيتكم وكلي امل في أن اكون إضافة حقيقية وليس تمامة عدد
ولو رحبتو بي بقعد ولو ما رحبتو برضو قاعد :thumbup:
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مرحبتين حباب الزارنا مرحبتين حبابو واتشرفتبو ديارنا 

جيدا جيتا واهلا وسهلا بك في ديار الرائعون
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*هلا والله ومليون غلا نورت المنتدى 


فسنكون متعصبون نعم  ولكن للحقيقة ....  للديمقراطية ......  لحرية التعبير 


نتمني ان تكوني اضافة حقيقية للمنتدي 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*حبابك الف اتفضل لى جوة 
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

* 

            welcome Mr speed 

We hope that when you think of good 
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بشارة
					

اخوتي في المريخ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اتيتكم وكلي امل في أن اكون إضافة حقيقية وليس تمامة عدد
ولو رحبتو بي بقعد ولو ما رحبتو برضو قاعد :thumbup:



 
مرحبا بك يابشارة 

ننشد لك اقامة طيبة بيننا 

وابقي داخل البيت بيتك 
*

----------


## هاشم عبدالله ودسنجة

*سامى عبدالوهاب

العزيز ابو احمد

مليون مرحب بالغاااالى هنا
*

----------


## كونان

*سامى انت جيت 
انا هنا حكومة :182fd25f9b06446ba41:6f6754d5085b1c123a5
عااااااااااادى بحظرك 





طبعأأأأأأأأأأأ بهاظر :x11:
والله يا ابوسيم نورت المنتدى والله 
:thumbup:
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كونان
					

سامى انت جيت 

انا هنا حكومة :182fd25f9b06446ba41:6f6754d5085b1c123a5
عااااااااااادى بحظرك  




طبعأأأأأأأأأأأ بهاظر :x11:
والله يا ابوسيم نورت المنتدى والله  



 
مبروك الاشراف يا حضرة المحقق 

بس عليك بامجودى ابو لسان طويل 
:thumbup:
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*مرحبا بك اخي بشاره 
نزلت اهلا وحللت سهلا 
في عيونا مكانك
تحياتي
...
*

----------


## كونان

*




مبروك الاشراف يا حضرة المحقق 

بس عليك بامجودى ابو لسان طويل



 
مشرف من غير صلاحات ههههههههههههه
*

----------


## مرهف

*كونان مكانك هنا تعال ابني بيتك هناك
http://www.merrikhabonline.net/vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=-1&f=13
وليك كافة الصلاحيات 
يا صاحب الفرنس
...
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالقادر خليل
					

كونان مكانك هنا تعال ابني بيتك هناك
http://www.merrikhabonline.net/vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=-1&f=13
وليك كافة الصلاحيات 
يا صاحب الفرنس
...



 
ابشر يا كوكو 

اهه ادوك الصلاحيات 

وعليك بود مايو 
خزعبلاتو ما عاوزنها هنا 
قال طاشم قال 
تهئ تهئ تهئ
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*يا عبد القادر 

لكن توقعيك ما عينة 

كل الارض منفى 

بعدك رهيب لكن !
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*اسلفك ليو؟:blow:
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالقادر خليل
					

اسلفك ليو؟:blow:



 
حتى الايقونة التعبيرية بتاعتك عينة 
اول مرة اشوفا 
ياخى المنتدى دة فيها حاجات متقدمة خالص خالص
:blow:
                        	*

----------


## كونان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالقادر خليل
					

كونان مكانك هنا تعال ابني بيتك هناك
http://www.merrikhabonline.net/vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=-1&f=13
وليك كافة الصلاحيات 
يا صاحب الفرنس
...



 
:clap::clap::clap:
فضائح الهليل كيف :011:نوثق 
*

----------


## مرهف

*خلاص يا وليد ان اكتشف ليك وانت 
امسك قوي:bleh:
===
يا كونان منتظر شنو؟
ما تخلي فضيحه طايره ان شاء الله 
شكيت فيها بس 
اكتبها علي طول 
وجيب لي 
حاجات 
حسين يوسف السمحه ديك من المحبين:clap:
...
تحياتي
...
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*كوكو يا مشرفنا 

اول حاجة لازم تخت لينا صورتك فى بياناتك الشخصية 

ضرورى:blow:
                        	*

----------


## سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد

* 


مرحب بي الأخ سامي ومنور

البيت بيتك وأبقي داخل 


*

----------


## مكي

*الله العصابة كلها هنا:vampire:
                        	*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*يا بشارة انت اسمك يحمل كل البشارات لغد أفضل فلماذا لا نرحب بك 

نرحب بيك ونشيلك جوة في مآقينا 

وكان قعدت اهلاً وسهلاً وكان برضو قعدت أهلاً وسهلاً 

بس أهم شئ انك ما تقعد ساي يعني تورينا ابداعاتك 
*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*حبابك بشارة الدار دارك 
*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب الشريف
					

أهلاً بي بت كسلا الراقية 

نورتي دارك وبيتك 

بعدين في زول قال ليك نحن بنسئ للناس ؟؟؟



 
الطيب شريف براحة علي :007:
 بعدين منو القال بتسيئوا ياعم أناقلته منبر حر وبس 
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*حبابك ماغريب الدار
نورت المنتدى 
ويالف هلا بيك
*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*مرحب بيك أخي بشاره وانشاء الله تكون بشاره خير لينا وللمريخ
*

----------


## بشارة

*اخوتي ليس مستغرباً ان اجد منكم كل هذا الترحيب 
ولو ما كنت من زي ديل واااا أسفاي
*

----------


## مرهف

*مرحبا بالاخت عاشقة الزعيم 
بين طيات اسرة 
مريخاب اون لاين 
...
الاخت عاشقة الزعيم
رائدة حواء المريخ بالنت 
التي الفناها تقاتل في حب الزعيم 
 بكثير من المواقع علي الشبكه
العنكبوتيه 
نتمني ان يطيب لك المقام 
وتحطي رحال حروفك بيننا القا وابداعا
مع تمنياتي لك بقضاء اسعد الاوقات بيننا 
تحياتي 
...
*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*اهلا بصفوة الصفوة .... بيننا
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*هلا 

اتمنى ان تكون اضافة حقيقية للمنتدى
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*يا بختك يا عاشقة رحب بيك big boss ،،،

ببوست منفصل ،،،

حبابك يا صفوة المنتدى نور ،،،
*

----------


## عثمانوف

*ألف مرحب بيها نتمناها اضافه حقيقيه
*

----------


## كونان

*اووووووووووووووووو 

هلا بالاخت عاشقة الزعيم ولا عاشقة المريخ :006:

شرفتى ونورتى 

لو عاشقة( المريخ او الزعيم)

قووولى حاجة :thumbup:
*

----------


## ابورماح2009

*هلاااااااااااااااا بعاشقة الزعيم منورة طلتك عبر المنبر  


                                                           امنياتي دائما بالتوفيق
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*مرحبا بك وحبابك الف 
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*حللت أهلاً ونزلت سهلاً يا عاشقة النجم
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مرحبا بكل من يعشق الزعيم 
نتمني ان يطيب لكي المقام بيننا 
الدار دارك والصفوة ناسك 
*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*نرحب بعاشقة الزعيم عالمنبر الدار دارك

تاني شئ ياادارة ماقلتو ماعايزين مسميات عايزين اسامي حقيقية عديييييييييييييييييل ولا دي من تبع الادارة 
تهئ تهئ تهئ 
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*شكراً أخي العزيز عبد القادر على الترحيب الجميل وتسلم اخي طارق على الدعوة الكريمة وشكراً لكم إخوتي على الترحيب وإنشاء الله أكون عند حسن ظنكم :thumbup: .
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*عاشقة الزعيم شخصياً بيننا 

نورتي المكان يا عاشقة الزعيم ونتمنى أن تتحفينا بابداعات قلمك القوي 

عاشقة الزعيم لمن لا يعرفونها قلم مصادم في المريخ لا يقل عن ابراهيم عبدالرحيم وصلاح سعيد في الذود عن المريخ 

عرفنا قلمها القوي في المشاهير وهي تنافح عن المريخ وتفند اكاذيب الرشاشات  بقوة تحسد عليها 

انضمامها اضافة حقيقية للمريخ 
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارا سيداحمد
					

نرحب بعاشقة الزعيم عالمنبر الدار دارك

تاني شئ ياادارة ماقلتو ماعايزين مسميات عايزين اسامي حقيقية عديييييييييييييييييل ولا دي من تبع الادارة 
تهئ تهئ تهئ 



الاخت / سارا تحياتي 

لم نقل لا نريد مسميات بل تم طرح الامر كمقترح فقط للنقاش وكل شخص قال رأيه ولم يتم الزام احد بتغيير اسمه ومن طلب تغيير اسمه تم له ذلك.
عاشقة الزعيم لا تحتاج تزكية احد من الادارة فكثير من المريخاب الذين يرتادون المنتديات يعرفونها ويعرفون دفاعها عن المريخ ومشكور الاخ عبدالقادر ان وجه لها الدعوة للانضمام لهذا المنبر ونعتبر انضمامها اضافة حقيقية للاعضاء الموجودين.
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب الشريف
					

عاشقة الزعيم شخصياً بيننا 

نورتي المكان يا عاشقة الزعيم ونتمنى أن تتحفينا بابداعات قلمك القوي 

عاشقة الزعيم لمن لا يعرفونها قلم مصادم في المريخ لا يقل عن ابراهيم عبدالرحيم وصلاح سعيد في الذود عن المريخ 

عرفنا قلمها القوي في المشاهير وهي تنافح عن المريخ وتفند اكاذيب الرشاشات  بقوة تحسد عليها 

انضمامها اضافة حقيقية للمريخ 



ماقدر دا يا الطيب خاتيني في مركب واحدة مع العمالقة ديل بقوم أصدق وراسي بكبر لمن إطرشق :wink2:
كيف أخبارك إنت والله مشتاقين كميااااااااااات شنو مما المشاهير إتهكرت مافيكم زول مد راسو في أي محلة والله ماتتخيلو فرقتو علي قدر شنو :bye1:
*

----------


## هيثوما

*منورة بيتك ودااارك ياعااااشقه .......

لك كمياااات من الترحيييب من كل عشاااق المريخ .......

شوق الشووووق يابتنا .........  :thumbup:
*

----------


## Mr speed

*أهلا وسهلا بك بيننا
                        	*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*الف مرحب بعاشقة الزعيم 
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هيثوما
					

منورة بيتك ودااارك ياعااااشقه .......

لك كمياااات من الترحيييب من كل عشاااق المريخ .......

شوق الشووووق يابتنا ......... :thumbup:



الزول دا شكلو ما غريب علي يا جمرة :182fd25f9b06446ba41

يا عبدالقادر الزول دا انا شامي فيهو ريحة الزريبة :wub:
*

----------


## هيثوما

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب الشريف
					

الزول دا شكلو ما غريب علي يا جمرة :182fd25f9b06446ba41

يا عبدالقادر الزول دا انا شامي فيهو ريحة الزريبة :wub:





زريبه فى عينك يا الطيب الشرس .....   :006:
*

----------


## سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد

*مرحب بي عاشقة الزعيم في دارك وبين أهلك

منورة زي شمس الضحي .... وجري البمبر داك صنقري

تشربي جبنة؟؟
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هيثوما
					

زريبه فى عينك يا الطيب الشرس ..... :006:



يا جمرة بتعرف المثل البقول : الحسنة في "المرشوش" زي الشرا في "القندول" :thumbup:
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب الشريف
					

الزول دا شكلو ما غريب علي يا جمرة :182fd25f9b06446ba41

يا عبدالقادر الزول دا انا شامي فيهو ريحة الزريبة :wub:



ظاهر من خطه مش كدا ،،، :thumbup: 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اهلاً بأختنا عاشقة الزعيم والف تحية  ليك من ودالبقعة زماان
*

----------


## هيثوما

*نرحب ترحيب كبير ومقدر بالأخ الجميل الرائع المريخى الأصيل أبوالشوش .....

منور يا ولدنا دااااارك ومنتدااااااك أدخل لاجوة .......

بتلقى كل الحلوييين هنا جمرة ومحمد خير مرهف و اليعقوبابى وعمو ماجد والأخت عاشقه الزعيم  
*

----------


## هيثوما

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هيثوما
					

نرحب ترحيب كبير ومقدر بالأخ الجميل الرائع المريخى الأصيل أبوالشوش .....

منور يا ولدنا دااااارك ومنتدااااااك أدخل لاجوة .......

بتلقى كل الحلوييين هنا جمرة ومحمد خير مرهف و اليعقوبابى وعمو ماجد والأخت عاشقه الزعيم 



حبابو ابوالشوش الجميل ،،،

ماك غريب الدار يا ولدنا ،،،
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مرحبا بصفوة المريخ في كل مكان 
الدار دارك ابقي داخل 
مليون مرحب ابوالشوش 
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*أبو الشوش حبابو عشرة :thumbup:
لكن بس ياهيثوما ما الطيب الشريف براهو الحاسي إنك رشاشة  أنا زااااااااتي  حاااااااااااسة كدة وبالتحديد حاسة  إنك صديقي الهلالابي هيثم قندلا إحساسي صحي ولا تشابه في الأسلوب  ساكت :006::006:
*

----------


## هيثم على سعيد

*مشتاقين يا شباب .. 

حقيقة منتدى رائع .. لصفوة رائعين .. 

اتمنى ان تقبلوني عضوا بينكم ..
                        	*

----------


## كته

*مرحب بيك فى دارك
*

----------


## mohd khair

*يا مراحب
يا فاكهة منتديات المريخ الالكترونية

مرحب بالحبيب هيثم علي سعيد
*

----------


## النجمي

*هيثم علي سعيد
علم علي راسه نار
الزيك انت ما بيرحبو بيه ... الزيك انت يجي داخل توووووش لانك صاحب دار
*

----------


## Star Plus

*مرحب بيك أخ هيثم
الدار دارك
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*هيثم شخصيا 

هلا والله 

نورت المنبر عديل كدة
                        	*

----------


## حووصه الصغير

*إإإإإيك عمك الزمان دااااك 
بالغت عديل كده 
اخر خبر سمعتو قالوا لى انك بقيت مرطب 
وبقيت وين وين 
ياخى اطرانا ياخ 
مرحب بيك فى بيتنا الثالث 
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*هيثم علي سعيد 

زينة شباب منتديات المريخ بالرياض 

نورت المكان بحضورك الانيق 

وعطرت المنتدى باريجك الفواح 

مرحباً بك في بيتك ودارك يا هيثم 
*

----------


## وليد

*ما عايزين أى زول عينو منططة معانا فى المنتدى دا .. :6f6754d5085b1c123a5


يا جمرة الزول دا رشاشة معروف .. دخل هنا كيف الزول دا ؟؟ :busted_red:



دا مش صاحب عمر بخيت ولا زول تانى !!!!!!!!! 



يا إدارااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  الزول دا لا :no: الزول دا أكبر ماسورة



*

----------


## سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد

*مرحب بيك هيثم 
البيت بيتك ومنور والله
*

----------


## نزار احمد

*مرحبتين بلدنا حبابا
حباب النيل حباب ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
مليون مراحب بيك 
الاخ/ هيثم
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*هلا وغلا

زعلان منك

ليه جاي متأخر؟

ما تقول لي في مصر وما عارف

انت عارف

التأخير لا يجبه إلا بوست كاااااااارب منك

يلا
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مرحب بالاخ هيثم علي سعيد 
نزلت اهلا وحللت سهلا
*

----------


## كونان

*










 
والله يا ابو عيون كحيلة نورت المنتدى :0069:

قدورة احظر لينا هيثم دا من منتدى سيدة فرح
 

*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد
					

ما عايزين أى زول عينو منططة معانا فى المنتدى دا .. :6f6754d5085b1c123a5


يا جمرة الزول دا رشاشة معروف .. دخل هنا كيف الزول دا ؟؟ 



دا مش صاحب عمر بخيت ولا زول تانى !!!!!!!!! 



يا إدارااااااااااااااااااااااااااا الزول دا لا  الزول دا أكبر ماسورة





 
حكم الضعيف على القوي يا وليد ,,, 
بس لكن يا وليد ,,,,
ده ما هيثم علي سعيد :wub:
بنقدر نقول حاجة ؟؟؟ :busted_red: 




,,,
                        	*

----------


## الاستاذ

*هلا بيك هيثم نورت والله
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*ياهلا مرحبا 
اخونا هيثم على سعيد نورت المنتدى
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*مرحب بالزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*حبابك عشرة أخي هيثم :bye1:
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*مين العاشقة الولهانة شخصيا 
ياهلا بيك عاشقة الذعيم نورتى المنتدى
ناطرين ابداعاتك وبستاتك الدسمة
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*ياهلا ومرحبا بعاشقة الذعيم
نورتى المنتدى ياصفوة
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*لم نتشرف بالتعرف بك سابقا ،،،

ولكن سيرتك قد سبقت الى مسامعنا ،،،

حبابك عشرة ونورت مريخاب اونلاين ،،،
*

----------


## هيثم على سعيد

*مشكورين يا شباب على الترحيب على الحار .. 

ويا رب اكون عند حسن ظنكم ...

راجع ليكم بالواحد بس خلو بالكم طويل بعدين :thumbs_up:شِ
*

----------


## الكاهلي

*مرحب بيك يا هيثم المنتدي نور .. بس بطل حوامه ... عايزنك تكون موجود علي طول
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*ترحيب شديد
 بالاخ مبارك علي حسين 
والذي حل بين ظهرانينا 
ونتمني له اقامة طيبة بيننا 
وهو عضو فعال في رابطة مشجعي المريخ بحائل

حللت اهلا ونزلت سهلا ياابومودة  
ومرحبا بك في دارك 
*

----------


## القطانى

*اهلا مبارك علي حسين 
شرفتا المنتدى وسعدنا بقدومك
مرحب حبابك ونورتا منتدانا
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*أهلاً بالاخ مبارك وكل مريخاب حائل 

نورت المكان اخ مبارك ونتمنى ان نرى اسهاماتك معنا 
*

----------


## مبارك علي حسين

*اتمني ان اجد كل اخوتي في هذا المنبر ... 
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*اهلا بالحبيب الغالي مبارك

حتما ستجد اخوة يسدو قرص الشمس

 و آباء  زي ناس جمرة

واخوات

 وابناء كمان زي انا 



هلا بك

ورينا همتك
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مرحب بالغالي ابو مودة في ديارك 

نورت منبر مريخاب اون لاين
*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*حبابك مليون 
*

----------


## mohd khair

*الاف المراحب

اخوان بالجد جد انشاء الله

تحياتنا
*

----------


## Star Plus

**** ألف مرحب بيك ياغالي *** 
*

----------


## ليونيل العجب

*بعد عناء واكرر عناء شديد تم قبولى فى منتدانا العامر بصفوته مريخاب اونلاين
الكلام ليك يامرهف و.... و .....و.....

ارجو ان اكون اضافة للمنتدى وليس خصما عليه
مع تحياتى للجميع..........

ليونيل العجب (ابوبكر)

aboubakr[email protected]

وشكرا

وبسم الله نبدأ ...................
*

----------


## mohd khair

*هلا بالغالي

الانيق الجميل ليونيل العجب

مرحب كثير جدا
*

----------


## ليونيل العجب

*شنو يا محمد خير 
هوا انت ورانا ورانا
نفتح الجماهير نلاقيك فى وشنا

وكمان فى مريخاب اونلاين

مرحب بيك يا غالى يابن الغالى (المريخ)
وشكرا على الاطراء
                        	*

----------


## mohd khair

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ليونيل العجب
					

شنو يا محمد خير 
هوا انت ورانا ورانا
نفتح الجماهير نلاقيك فى وشنا

وكمان فى مريخاب اونلاين

مرحب بيك يا غالى يابن الغالى (المريخ)
وشكرا على الاطراء



 
حتعمل شنو عاد ! :wink2:
حظك كده :thumbs_up:
*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*اهلا بيك وانشاء الله رجلك تكون خضراء على المريخ في كيجالي ...
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مرحبا بالعجب ليونيل 

مرحبا بالمريخي الاصيل 

*

----------


## ليونيل العجب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohd khair
					

حتعمل شنو عاد ! :wink2:
حظك كده :thumbs_up:



والله حظى عسل عديـــــل كده
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*هلا هلا هلا 
اهلا بالغالي ابو بكر
نزلت اهلا وحللت سهلا يا حبيب
الدار دارك ومنوره بيك
ناسف لو انك عانيت 
في سبيل الوصول للمنبر 
ونعتذر لك
تحياتي يا رائع
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*اهلا وسهلا بالغالي مبارك
نورت المنتدي 
نزلت اهلا وحللت سهلا 
تحياتي
...
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*أهلا بك ليونيل العجب وبالتاكيد ستكون اضافة باذن الله 

فقد عرفنا نشاطك في الجماهير ونتوقع منك الكثير 
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*أهلاً بك أخ مبارك وستجدنا جميعاً اخوة 

فان أردت اخوانك الكبار فلدينا جمرة وبدرالدين وترطيبة 

وكان عندك شوية مراسيل عندك محمد خير وعثمان 

وكان درت القهوة والشاي والكيك والذي منه عندنا البرنسيسة وبت كسلا في دار سيدة فرح نساء بوزن الرجال 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*حبابك الف 
البيت بيتك 
ابقى داخل 
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*هلا ابوبكر ...... مع تحياتي لك 
وسلامي إلي ناس الجنوب
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*مرحبا بصديقى الفشلونى 

والله ما شفت ترحيبك دة واول ما دخلت مشيت على ركن التفعيل وكتبت طلب بتفعيل عضويتك 

مرحبا ابو بكر
                        	*

----------


## النجم الساطع

*الف مرحب بالرائع ليونيل العجب
بلا شك انت اضافة حقيقية للمنتدى
لك التحية 
*

----------


## ليونيل العجب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

مرحبا بصديقى الفشلونى 

والله ما شفت ترحيبك دة واول ما دخلت مشيت على ركن التفعيل وكتبت طلب بتفعيل عضويتك 

مرحبا ابو بكر



مشكور صديقى افشل فشال مدريد

غايتو تعبناك معانا (فى المنتدى وفى الدورى)

جاهزين لليفر غايتو الايامات دى الناس ديل مدورين
                        	*

----------


## العرّش

*....ألف مرحب حبابك والدار دارك ..
*

----------


## أوندى

*
بكل  الهوى  المدفون  فى  قلوبنا  تجاه  كل  من  ينتمى للزعيم  الأحمر  الوهاج  ولون  التبر  ...

جئتكم  حاملا  قلبا  عامرا  بحبكم..

وقلما  نرجو  أن  نوظفه  فى خدمة عشقنا الأبدى  المريخ.. ونستفيد  من  خبراتكم  وتبادل  الأفكار.

شكرا  للادارة  الموقرة  لسرعة التفعيل..
تخريمــــــــــة  :

يا  كاف  البلا  من  امبارح  قاعدين  بنتاوق  ... زول  هبب  لينا  مافى:006:
*

----------


## مرهف

*هلا هلا هلا هلا هلا 
بالحبيب اوندي 
تحياتي واحترامي 
نزلت اهلا وحللت سهلا
تخريمه :
من امبارح ومنتظرين انك تمشي علي ايملك 
عشان نفعل ليك
وانت مشيت متاخر
ابقي لجـــــــــــــــــــــوه
...
*

----------


## أوندى

*مشكور على حرارة الاستقبال  يا  غالـــــــــــــــــــــــى  ..

ان  شاء الله  نكون  عند  حسن  ظنكم


تحياتى
*

----------


## عمار خالد

*أخوكم عمار خالد إنضم حديثا لمنتداكم مريخاب أون لاين .......... ومعا لإشعال النار لرفعة زعيم الكرة السودانية الأوحد.
                        	*

----------


## حسن يوسف

*مرحب بيك العزيز عمار
وزى ماقلت معا لرفعة الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اخونا عمار خالد الدار دارك وكلنا اخوانك يلا نحن في انتظار ابداعاتك والف مرحب بيك 
*

----------


## نزار احمد

*مليون نرحيب في دارك دار الاحبه والعشق للمريخ
*

----------


## ميدو1

*الف مرحب بيك بيننا يا صفوة 
*

----------


## العجب حبيبي

*يا شباب انا موجود فس السعودية اتمني التعرف عليكم يا صفوة الاخيار 
انا في انتظار التعرف عليكم:001:
                        	*

----------


## حلفاوى احمر

*التحيه لكل الصفوه والف مبروووك للصفوه فوز الزعيم على بنى زرقان وربنا يجعل ايامنا كلها نصر وفرحه والرجاء ان تقبلوا بى اخا بينكم 
محمد شيخ 
عضو فى منتدى الجماهير باسم محمد الشيخ الحلفاوى
*

----------


## مريخابي مبدع عالمي

*أهلا و سهلا ً بك في منتدانا الرائع
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*مرحبا بك ومرحبا بمريخابي 
ومرحب بالجميع 
نزلتم اهلا وحللتم سهلا
...
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*حباب والشيخ حبابك عشره بلا كشره حبابك ياصفوه
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اهلا وسهلا بالصفوة وحبابك عشرة ...
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*مرحباً بك حلفاوياً أحمراً
ونتمنى أن نرى إسهاماتكم تنير المنبر

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اهلا ومرحلا بك حلفاوى يا أحمر
ومبروووك الفوز الكبير وان شاء الله دائما فايزين
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلفاوى احمر
					

التحيه لكل الصفوه والف مبروووك للصفوه فوز الزعيم على بنى زرقان وربنا يجعل ايامنا كلها نصر وفرحه والرجاء ان تقبلوا بى اخا بينكم 
محمد شيخ 
عضو فى منتدى الجماهير باسم محمد الشيخ الحلفاوى



 اهلاً وسهلاً بأخونا الصفوة حلفاوي احمر ومليون مراحب والدار دارك وكلنا اخوانك ويلا نحن في انتظار ابداعاتك
*

----------


## وارغوو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخوكم محمد عبد الله طه القدال

الاسم في المنتدي وارغوو

اتمني اني اكون عضو جديد خفيف عليكم انشاء الله

وشكرا
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*مرحبا بك اخي القدال
نزلت اهلا وحللت سهلا
والدار دارك 
ابقي 
داخل
...
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*صفوى جميل ودور الصفوة كلها ديارك

حبابك يا حلفاوى أحمر  وجيب حلفا كلها

معاك للمريخ الوطن 0
*

----------


## وارغوو

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*الاخ الاعزاء 
في منتدى اونلاين 

 في البدء اهنى نفسي قبلكم باكتسابي عضوية منتداكم العامر باهله وثانيا اهنئكم  بهذا العمل الرائع الذي يصب في نهر الزعيم الخالد  جنبا الى جنب اخواته من منتديات الصفوة المنتشرة في العنكبوتية 
 وثالثا اهنى صفوة الداخل والمهجر برئتهم الثالثة التى سيتنفسون من خلالها نسائم الصفوة في كل بقاع الارض 
*

----------


## مرهف

*وعليكم السلام 
مرحبا بك اخي الكريم 
نزلت اهلا  وحللت سهلا
...
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرحبا بك عمر عثمان بين اخوانك الصفوه
*

----------


## جواندي

*يا الف مرحب بالاخ الحبيب عمر عثمان
                        	*

----------


## محمد حبيب

*مرحب حبابك مع اخوانك الصفوة ياعمر وهلا بك بلا حدود
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اهلا وسهلا اخونا عمر ومرحب بيك في دارك
*

----------


## منص

*نتشرف بالمعرفة انا ديامي
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*اهلا الاخ عمر عثمان وياهلا ومرحبا في رحاب معشوق الصفوة 
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*شكرا اخوتى على حفاوة الاستقبال
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اهلا وسهلا اخي الكريم نتمنى ان تكون اضافة للمنير ...
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مليون مراحب بأخونا الصفوة عمر ونحن في انتظار ابداعاتك
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*حبابك عمرعثمان فى دارك وأرجو أن تكون خير إضافه للمنبر
*

----------


## عمده

*الف مرحب بيك 
الدار دارك
*

----------


## عجباوى

*مرحب حبابك وانت من السكان الاصلين
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*حبااااااااااااااااااااابك ياصفوه
*

----------


## tito61

*مرحب بيك ياعمر عثمان بين اخوتك الصفوة يا صفوة
*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*مرحب حبابك فى بيتك ابقا داخل جاى
*

----------


## HUSSAM

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
يسرني ان اكون احد اعضاءهذا المنتدى الشامخ
تحياتي لجميع المشرفين والاعضاء 
*

----------


## مرهف

*مرحبا بك 
اخي الكريم 
نزلت اهلا وحللت سهلا
...
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*مرحب بيك اخونا حسام في دارك
*

----------


## HUSSAM

*الف شكر مرهف  وابو نزار 
*

----------


## looly

*حبابك عشرة بلا كشرة
                        	*

----------


## زعيم البلد

*حبابك ألف سيد بلد بالحيل
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*الف مرحب نتمنى ان تقضى وقتا جميلا معنا وتفيد وتستفيد
*

----------


## HUSSAM

*الف شكر للجميعواتمني ان افيد بقدر ما استفيد
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*أهلا حسام
مرحبا بك فى دارك وبين اخوتك
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اهلاً بالصفوة في دار الصفوة وان شاءالله تكون اضافة قوية للمنبر
*

----------


## عمر صالح

*00000اهلا  ومرحب   بحسام  شرفتنا
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*حبابك الدار دارك ما دمت أحمر اللون !!
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*حباب الحسام 
وماتلبد ابقي ظااااااهر
*

----------


## HUSSAM

*الف الف الف شكر يا صفوة الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hussam
					

الف شكر للجميعواتمني ان افيد بقدر ما استفيد



نرحب بيك بين الصفوة ونتمنى منكم الأستفادة ولكم الفائدة
*

----------


## الحارث

*حبابك الف  ومرحبتين حبابك
                        	*

----------


## nazaros

*مرحبا بك 
اخي الكريم 
نزلت اهلا وحللت سهلا
                        	*

----------


## HUSSAM

*ربنا يديكم العافية وانشاء الله نكون وش السعد عليكم يا حلوين
                        	*

----------


## النسر2

*ابقى خاشى البيت بيتك ياحسام
*

----------


## النسر2

*يامراحب بيك فى دارك 
*

----------


## عوض الزين

*أتيتكم حاملاً المريخ في حدقات العيون ، عضو رابطة مشجعي نادي المريخ في الرياض من عام 1990م ، عضو في منتدى مشجعي نادي المريخ هذا المنتدى العريق الذي وُلد بأسانه ، وأتمنى أن أنال شرف العضوية في منتدى المحبيين ، هل من مرحب ؟
*

----------


## الشائب

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله تاريخ مشرف يحكى روعة صاحبه ... مرحبا بك اضافة حقيقية لمنتدانا الحبيب يا صفوة ..
*

----------


## عوض الزين

*أشكرك جزيل الشكر أخي الشائب على الترحيب وأتمنى أن أكون عند حُسن ظنكم 
*

----------


## ود العباس بورتبيل

*أخوكم عمر أحمد العباس
من مريخاب قرية بورتبيل الأوفياء
عضو بمنتدى الجماهير وهُنا بنفس الأسم (ود العباس بورتبيل)
مقيم بالرياض السعودية
هاتفي 00966503107357
أحب أشكر إدارة المنتدى  على الموافقة على عضويتي
وأتمنى أن أقدم ما يفيد لمصلحة العشق المريخ
مريخابي قديم ومُحب حتى النخاع للأحمر الوهاج

هل من مُرحب؟ 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ود العباس اخونا الصفوة الغالي مليون مرحب والدار دارك ونحن في انتظار ابداعاتك
*

----------


## مرهف

*مرحبا بك والدار دارك كما قال الغالي ماجد
أهلا بك
‏...
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*حبابك يا غالي منتظرين ابداعك وتفاعلك ..
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*الف مرحب بيك في بيتكم يا صفوة .. ونتمني لك قضاء اجمل الاوقات معنا .. وكلنا في تلهلف لقراءة مشاركاتك وما يجود به بنانك ..
*

----------


## alhawii

*المريخ أهم شى عندنا فى البيت 
 عنى وعن عائلتى 

الوالد: حارس المريخ  والفريق القومي هاشم محمد عثمان الذى أذاق الهليل الهزيمه 8 مرات متتاليه
الخال: عبد اللطيف خضر ودالحاوى الموسيقار المعروف مع أنو رشاشه لكن كان صديق الوالد وهو السبب فى زواج الوالد والوالده
الجد: من الوالد مؤسس المريخ ولاعبه المخضرم(ديب سنتر فرود) الملقب ب ودالعمه
الجد: من الوالده خضر الحاوى وهوالحاوى المعروف
 أن المرء من يقول هأنذا وليس المرء من يقول كان أبى 
شخصى الضعيف: هشام عازف  شبه معروف :055: (محمد الامين= =أبوعركي=محمود عبد العزيز)  ولاعب كوره يعنى:l3_eyes:
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*أخونا ود العباس مرحبا بك فى دارك دار الزينين
بين اخوتك واهلك الصفوه
نتمنى لك حسن المقام
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*حباب الصفوى الجميل ود العباس  بين ناسه وأهله 0
*

----------


## مرهف

*مرحبا بك يا سليل اسرة المجد والتاريخ 
الف مرحب بيك يا غالي 
نورت المنبر 
الدار دارك شرفتنا
مرحباً بك نزلت اهلاً وحللت سهلاً
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*يا هاشم جهز لينا الفرقة لاحتفالاتنا 
:1 (43):
وخليك اساسي
:m_monkey:
...
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*حباب ود العباس سيد الجلد والراس
*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*حباب ود العباس منتظرين ابداعك ابقي داخل
                        	*

----------


## النسر2

*أبقى داخل البيت بيتك 
*

----------


## الخبير

*السلام ياصفوه عضو جديد هل من مرحب:
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*:ahl1:
انت لست ضيفآ , بل سيد الدار
*

----------


## دكتور الكره السودانيه

*بسم الله أبدأ مع إخوتي الصفوه , أخوكم عضو جديد أجد من النفطي و هيثم مرابط  وزي ما حترحبوا بيهم دايركم ترحبوا بي و أهلا بالجميع 
                     أخوكم محمد طه
                        	*

----------


## Menefi

*الحمدلله دى اول مشاركة فى منتدى مريخاب
اون لاين وارحوا الترحيب ومن الاطلاع العام
شايف ناس جواندى ناس منتدى الجماهير حايمين
بجاى يعنى ما حا نكون اغراب وانشاة الله نتاقام
سريع على الاجواء
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*أهلا وسهلا بك أخونا/ابننا Menefi وطبعا أكيد ما حا تكون غريب
لأنك وسط أخوانك و أحبابك الصفوه
مرحبا بك ونتمنى لك طيب الأقامة 
*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*أووووووو ،،، يا مراحب بالأستاذ منيفي ، ماك غريب الدار وإنت وسط أحبابك ..

- مع تحيات : 24 العجب 24 
*

----------


## حمزه احمد الماحى

* اهلا و سهلا و مرحب بيك فى دارك
معقول تكون غريب وسط اهلك
 كل المريخاب اهل و اخوان و انت من اليوم حبيبنا و اخونا
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*حبابك ما غريب ديار ..
ادخل البيت بيتك ..
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*حبااااااااااااااااااااااابك
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*أهلاً بالصفوى الجميلmenefi

كل بيوت المريخ هى دارك ونتمنى

  مشاركاتك الفعاله 0
*

----------


## أسامة خوجلي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف حالكم إن شاء الله دائما بخير
أنا عضو جديد واتمنى ان استفيد وتستفيدوا مني.
تحياتي لكم جميعاً.
                        	*

----------


## سيطره

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة menefi
					

الحمدلله دى اول مشاركة فى منتدى مريخاب
اون لاين وارحوا الترحيب ومن الاطلاع العام
شايف ناس جواندى ناس منتدى الجماهير حايمين
بجاى يعنى ما حا نكون اغراب وانشاة الله نتاقام
سريع على الاجواء



الاخ منيفي
حبابك يا حبوب
كلنا جدادج لنج بس لقينا ناس كتار بنعرفهم
محل ماتمشى تلقا زول بتعرفوا
*

----------


## سيطره

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة إبراهيم أحمد إبراهيم
					

أووووووو ،،، يا مراحب بالأستاذ منيفي ، ماك غريب الدار وإنت وسط أحبابك ..

- مع تحيات : 24 العجب 24 



اها انا من قبيل اقول الاسم دا ما غريب على
24 العجب 24
وينك يا راجل (ناصر احمد)
*

----------


## reddish

*مرحب بعضو الجماهير الراقي منفي في دارك الرحبة منبر مريخاب 
*

----------


## سايقا صلاح

*مرحب بيك ومنور يا اسامة
                        	*

----------


## عاشق كسلا

*مرحب بك أخي

نتمنى لك أقامة طيبة
                        	*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على رسولنا الكريم
- نرحب بالهرمين الكبيرين في مجال الصحافة أبوالعلاء محمد البشير وعلي كورينا في دارهم الجديد مريخاب أون لاين ونتمنى لهم إقامة طيبة بيننا ، نورتوا الدار يا كبار ،،، ونحن في انتظار مشاركاتكما المميزة ..

*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*مرحبتين حبابكم
                        	*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فائزمصطفى جعفر
					

مرحبتين حبابكم



- شكراً ليك يا أستاذ فائز ، ومرحب بيك إنت ذاتك
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*سعداء بانضمامهم لركب مريخاب أون لاين ونرجو ان يطيب لهم المقام بيننا ...
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*نرحب بالاستاذين ابو العلاء وعلي كوريا بالانضمام الي ركب مريخاب اون لاين نتمني من الله ان يكزنا خيرامعينا لنا
*

----------


## ibrahim s

*مرحبا وياهلا بالاستاذين الكبيرين وان شاء الله تتحفونا باداعاتكم
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*حبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب الصفوه وخيار القوم
*

----------


## ahmedelfatih43

*معقوله تفعلو لينا وما تكلمونا من شهر 3 يا ناس

عموما انا جيت ودخلت

ازيكم
                        	*

----------


## ahmedelfatih43

*وانا قنعت ونسيت الموضوع 

وقبل شويه جاتني رساله بغلق العضويه من 1 فبراير

قولت كدي النشوف دي ياتو عضوية الدايرين يقفلوها دي 

برب لقيت روحي مفعل:uuuuu::uuuuu::uuuuu:
*

----------


## mhmd altayb

*حبابك ما غريب الدار
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مرحب بالاخوة الدار داركم وكلنا اخوانكم وفي انتظار ابداعاتكم
*

----------


## مرهف

*حباب ناس الجليد
:ahl1:
ههههههه
معقولة انت ما عارف انك مفعل من يوم دخلت
:573:
هسي انت جاي تشاركنا 
ولا خايف علي العضوية
:c020:
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مبروك التفعيل يا أحمد الفاتح
وأهلا بك فى دارك دار الصفوه ونتمنى أن يطيب لك المقام
*

----------


## ahmedelfatih43

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

حباب ناس الجليد
:ahl1:
ههههههه
معقولة انت ما عارف انك مفعل من يوم دخلت
:573:
هسي انت جاي تشاركنا 
ولا خايف علي العضوية
:c020:




والله العظيم يامرهف اساسا ما كنت عارف انو عضويتي مفعله 
الا اسي جاتني رسالتكم دي
ولو دخلت على الـ log حتشوف اخر مرد دخلت متين :8hhr:

وبعدين اي منبر مريخي انا بعتبرو منبري 
واكيد خايف على عضويتي
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedelfatih43
					

والله العظيم يامرهف اساسا ما كنت عارف انو عضويتي مفعله 
الا اسي جاتني رسالتكم دي
ولو دخلت على الـ log حتشوف اخر مرد دخلت متين :8hhr:

وبعدين اي منبر مريخي انا بعتبرو منبري 
واكيد خايف على عضويتي



:1 (49):

مرحب بيك وبكل صفوة النرويج 
وقالوا اليومين دي متجدع في السودان
بعدين انا بمزح واحنا احبة:1 (51):
نورت الدار يا غالي
...
*

----------


## ahmedelfatih43

*مرهف امسك دي 
تهئ تهئ تهئ



والله اخوك متجدع الايام دي في السودان

تصريجة:
كدي ناخد لي لفه في البلد دي وبجيك :lllolll:
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedelfatih43
					

مرهف امسك دي 
تهئ تهئ تهئ



والله اخوك متجدع الايام دي في السودان

تصريجة:
كدي ناخد لي لفه في البلد دي وبجيك :lllolll:



ما تكون لفة خضرااااااااااااااااااء
:1 (43):
انتبه من البوليس
:dogpile:
...
*

----------


## سايقا صلاح

*تحلو لنا المشاركة مع الدكاترة حللت اهلا ونزلت سهلا 
اخ محمد طه
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود العباس بورتبيل
					

أخوكم عمر أحمد العباس
من مريخاب قرية بورتبيل الأوفياء
عضو بمنتدى الجماهير وهُنا بنفس الأسم (ود العباس بورتبيل)
مقيم بالرياض السعودية
هاتفي 00966503107357
أحب أشكر إدارة المنتدى  على الموافقة على عضويتي
وأتمنى أن أقدم ما يفيد لمصلحة العشق المريخ
مريخابي قديم ومُحب حتى النخاع للأحمر الوهاج

هل من مُرحب؟ 



حبابك الف ودعباس بورتبيل فى بيت الصفوه
ونأمل ان تفيد وتستفيد وتحياتى لكل ناس بورتبيل
وخاصه لى اجمل زول فردتى مدثر محمد وداعة الله 
عيبو واحد بس انو رشاشه كان ماهلالابى مدثر ده يزورو فيهو

*

----------


## ibrahim s

*هلا والله ومليون غلا  منور المنتدى 
ان شاء الله تكون اضافه حقيقيه للمنتدي ودمت
                        	*

----------


## ياسر صديق

*راينا اللونين الاحمر والاصفر فاتينا نجري حبا فيهم وسنظل نجري خلفيهم الي مالانهايه وسنظل نحب ونسعي لكل من ا رتبط بهذا الكيان لن اتكلم عنه لانني 
لن استطيع ذلك واسف للاطاله حبينا نسلم ونتعرف بكل من توشح قلبه بهذا الشعار 
مودتي
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*مرحبا بك اخي
ياسر صديق
نزلت اهلا وحللت سهلا
...
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*حبااااااااااااب الصفوه
*

----------


## وجدى احمد شرفى

*حبببببببببببببببببببببببابك مليوننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن
                        	*

----------


## محمد ناوا

*اهلنا الحلوين
الصفوه الرائعين
المريخاب المبدعين
جيناكم في دياركم 
ترحبو بينا ولا نرجبع بيتنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*ترجع وين يا نور العين .. خليك قريب بس اتحرك معانا شوية .. اهلا وسهلا بك فى دارك
*

----------


## ابوراما

*ياعزيزى محمد ناوا انا كمان جديد لكن طالما فى عشقنا نزلت اهلا وحللت سهلا
                        	*

----------


## ابوراما

*سلام عليكم اخوتى 
جيتكم واتمنى ان افيد واستفيد ودمتم فى خدمة الزعيم
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* أبوراما  صفوى جميل  ينضم الى منبر  الصفوه

   حبابك عشره من غير كشره ونتوقع  مساهماتك 0
*

----------


## omer_mairno

*حبابك ألف رغم انو نحنا برضو جداد يلا نشد حيلنا في خدمة الزعيم

تخريمة:

ما الزعيم موبايل
*

----------


## tito61

*الف مرحب بيك بين الصفوة يا صفوة
*

----------


## mhmd altayb

*حباب ابو راما وعمر
                        	*

----------


## فرقاس

*الاخوة الاعزاء 
ادارة المنتدي
المشرفين
الاعضاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه اول مشاركة لي معكم 
لاني انضممت اليكم بالامس
ارجو ان تكون زي ما بقولو اهلنا كراعنا خضراء
مع الزعيم
ودمتم
                        	*

----------


## mhmd altayb

*حبابك يا صفوه
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*مرحب بيك....                            :1 (8):
آها بتقرا وين؟
وفى سنة كم؟
أدوك النتيجة؟
وجيت ال كم؟
ناظرك منو؟
ابو فصلك منو؟
____________________________________________

مبروك انتماءك للعشيرةونتمنى ان تدوام معنا
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بك بين أهلك وأحبابك
نتمنى لك طيب الاقامة
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* نرحب  بكل الصفوه  فى منبرالصفوه 

حبابك يا فرقاس ونتمنى  كثرة مشاركاتك 0
*

----------


## ابوراما

*تسلمو شباب وربنا يقدرنا
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*عضو جديد نرجوا الترحيب
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*حبابك في انتظار مشاركاتك ...
*

----------


## وجدى احمد شرفى

*الف مرحب بس الكحه ولاصمة الخشم نشوفك
                        	*

----------


## دولي

*مرحب بييييييييييييييييييييك
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*ياخ وين الصحف
                        	*

----------


## ودالعقاب

*كلنا اعضاء جدد ونتمنى ازدهار هذا المنبر وان يكون زعيما للمنابر مثلما المريخ زعيم للاندية
                        	*

----------


## najma

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يا كراااااااااااام
                        	*

----------


## الباشق الاحمر

*لك التحية ايها المارد الاحمر
*

----------


## محمد ناوا

*مشكورين الرائعين على الترحيب الحلو 
والزول مابرحبو بيهو في دارو ولا ماكده؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*ارجع 































كان بتقدر على فراق اهلك وناسك 
كان بتقدر تنسى عشقك 
كان بتقدر تنسى بيتك 
نحن لاقينك وين عشان ترجع 
ابقى داخل  
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*بكل تداوينا فلم يشف ما بنا ولازلنا في حبك نهيم وقربك نزيد
                        	*

----------


## ibrahim s

*ابقي داخل لي جوه الدار دارك
والبيت وسيع
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*ارحب بالاخ صخر 
من صفوة المدرجات 
واولي بداياته بالمنتديات ستكون 
بمنبر مريخاب اون لاين ان شاء الله 
مرحباً بك اخي صخر 
نزلت اهلاً وحللت سهلاً
ننتظر مشاركاتك
...
*

----------


## عمده

*الف مرحب بيهو
الدار دارو
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*حبابك
:ahl1:
                        	*

----------


## omer_mairno

*حبابك ما غريب الدار تفضل وان شاء الله تكون خير  الاضافات للمنتدى
*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*مرحب بيك يا صخر ، حبابك عشرة
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الف الف مرحب بصخر
أهلا وسهلا بك فى دار الصفوه بين أهلك وأحبابك
نتمنى لك طيب الأقامة
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

* نزلت اهلاً وحللت سهلاً ..
والدار دارك ..

*

----------


## صخر

*بسم الله المبتدي وبسم الله المنتهي...
الساده اعضاء منتدي مريخاب علي خط النار الاعزاء...
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
اولا اسمحوا لي ان ادعوكم باصدقائي فارجو شاكرا ان تقبلوا صداقتي قبل عضويتي فهذه اول تجربه لي بالمنتديات ومادفعني ان اكون عضوا في هذا الصرح العملاق هو حبي بل عشقي الشديد الذي لاينقطع في لحظه من اللحظات بل هو هياما تعجز كل العبارات عن الافصاح عما أكنه في صدري لذلك الكوكب الساحرالذي يسمي المريخ....
 فارجو ان اكون خير اضافه لكم احبائي...
مع خالص ودي
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*حبابك
ابقي 
داخل 
البت بيتك
يا صديق
*

----------


## صخر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدمناع
					

البت بيتك
يا صديق



شكرا الاستاذ محمد مناع 
البت بت منو :tfkeer:
مو شايفها
:mlkma:
*

----------


## مرهف

*مرحبا بالاخ الغالي ابو حميد
اتفضل يا حبيب والحمد لله اخيراً مشكلتك مع المشاركات انتهت
اتمني لك مشاركة فاعلة يا غالي
...
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

* زي ما قال الصفوة محمد مناع ... { البيت بيتك } ... 

*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*حبابك مليون ابقي داخل الدار دارك
*

----------


## obaaah

*حباااااااااااااااااااابك فى دارك
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*حبابك الف  ومرحب حبابك 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

شكرا الاستاذ محمد مناع 
البت بت منو :tfkeer:
مو شايفها
:mlkma:



أهلا وسهلا بك بين أهلك وأحبابك
ومرحبا بأصحاب الدم الخفيف
*

----------


## africanu

*مليوووووووووووووون مرحب

مع مليووووووووووون حبابك
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*يامليوووووون مرحبا بك وحللت اهلا ونزلت سهلا في دارك 
وبين اخوتك ....
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*حبابك الف ومرحب حبابك 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*سلام ياصفوه 
سمعت بالمنتدي من الصحف 
وجيت جاري 
سجلت 
وانتظرت 
وانتظرت 
لامن فترت 
واحترمت راي الادره خصوصا انو مافي زول زكاني للمنتدي 
واظن ناس الاداره مشو قرو لي بوستاتي في منتدي كوره سودانيه وفي منتدي جماهير المريخ وعرفو اني ما من ناس الاستقالات والنواحات 
وقبلو بي 
عليكم الله بعد الانتظار الطويل ده جيبو الليمون وهزو الكانون واهم شئ الترحيب 
*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*حبابك 1000 ابقي داخل جوه الشيه والمراره جاهزين
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس التنقر
					

حبابك 1000 ابقي داخل جوه الشيه والمراره جاهزين



يسلمووووووو ياجميل بالله ياعباس كتر من المراره امشي اجيب الشربوت واجي 
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*اهلاً بك يا صفوة يا جميل ... وفي انتظار ابداعاتك ... 


*

----------


## sonstar

*حللت اهلا ونزلت سهلا اخي في دار الصفوه العامره باعضاءها الصفوه
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*مرحب بيك يا حبيب
عرفت كيف مشينا فتشنا عليك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الزمن ده ماف حاجة بتتدس
..
مرحب بيك منور المنبر
ابقي داخل
...
*

----------


## az3d

*مرحب مرحب اخوي 
بيتك ومطرحك 
نحن في المريخ اخوة
                        	*

----------


## حمادة

*سمعونا ترحييييييييييييييييييييب
*

----------


## sonstar

*اهلا ومرحبا بك اخي حللت اهلا ونزلت سهلا بين مجتمع الصفوه
                        	*

----------


## حمادة

*عوووووووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## جواندي

*يا الف مرحب بالاخ حمادة
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*(بوست موحد)الترحيب بالاعضاء الجدد
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*انا عزمي مريخابي بضارب عديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل اقبلوني عضو ضمنكم وارجو ان نكون اضافة وتحياتي للكل
*

----------


## الباشق الاحمر

*حللنا اهلا ونزلنا سهلا
                        	*

----------


## السيل

*الاخوه الصفوه تحياتى لكم جميعا وارحب بنفسى بينكم فى منتدانا العامر واتمنى ان اكون عضوا فاعلا بينكم-واتمنى اليوم الفوز للزعيم مع تحياتى لكم جميعا
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يا الف مرحب بالاخ السيل
الدار دارك
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*يا هلا ويا مرحبا 
سعيدين دايما بوجوك معنا 
وفى انتظارك مشاركاتك
*

----------


## Almothanna

*مرحب بيك يا السيل . وحبابك ما غريب الدار وأبقى داخل ماغريب الدار .

*

----------


## السيل

*الاخوه جواندى -سارق الفرح -المثنى -شكرا على المرور  والترحيب
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*اهلا بيك واليوم السعيد الليله جابك لينا
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

* حبابك
                                        الف
             اتفضل لاجوه البيت بيتك اقدل على كيفك وذى ماكداير
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*مرحب بالسيل المنحدر ..
كراعك خضراء على الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الوردة الحمراء

*ابعث اليكم باطيب التحايا يااغلي ناس حقيقي طال الانتظار حتي تمكنت من الوجود بقربكم الزاهي ياصفوة قلبي في هذه الاثناء يعجز العقل عن التعبير ويعجز القلم عن التسطير ولاستطيع ضخ المزيد واللا نهائي من اجمل الكلمات وارق المعاني مهما دونت فقط اتمني ان اكون معكم بكل الود 
ودمتم لي كما انا
                        	*

----------


## صطووف

*ارحب بك في كوكب المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*حبابك الف ومرحب بيك كتيير
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*ألف مرحب بيك ياعبدالرحمن (السيل) في منبرك العامر بوجودك بإذن الله
سيزدان المنبر بمواضيعك ومساهماتك

*

----------


## ابوحازم

*صفوة المنبر الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سعدت بالانضمام اليكم في رحاب الزعيم الرحبة 
ويسعدني اكثر تفاعلي معكم نفيد ونستفيد من تبادل الاراء والمشاركات 
والله يوفق الجميع لما فيه الخير خدمة للزعيم من اي موقع وباي وسيلة هادفة
*

----------


## حارس مرمي

*الإخوة الأعزاء أتمني أن تقبلوني معكم في صفوة الصفوة وأتمني أن نتبادل المشاركات ونفيد ونستفيد جميعا وكلنا همنا واحد وهوالمريخ العظيم ومعرفة أخباره وخاصة نحن في بلاد الغربة وبعدنا عن الوطن والمريخ .... وتحياتي للجميع
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكورين
يعطيكم العافيه
                        	*

----------


## هاشم عثمان ميرغني

*عذرا احبتي الصفوه فقد جئناكم في زمن الفاجعه,زمن الوجع الخرافي,زمن رحيل (الزول الضكر) ايداهور.جئناكم ولما يجف الدمع بعد في مآقينا ولما ننزع بعد سهام الالم من قلوبنا المثخنه بالجراح ولما نلملم اطرافنا بعد من هول الفاجعه.جئناكم بطرف دامع وفؤاد مكسور وروح تنزف دما ولكن عزائنا ان نجد لديكم بعض السلوي عسي ان تخفف ما بنا.المريخ لم يكن بالنسبه لنا مجرد فريق نشجعه ولكنه كان علي الدوام وطنا وقيمه ومبدا وايمان وقضيه وانتماء.هو الحبيبه التي لم تخوننا قط.رحبوا بنا فقد وجدنا اخيرا ملجأنا من وحشه الغربه ومن غياهب المنفي.
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هاشم عثمان ميرغني
					

عذرا احبتي الصفوه فقد جئناكم في زمن الفاجعه,زمن الوجع الخرافي,زمن رحيل (الزول الضكر) ايداهور.جئناكم ولما يجف الدمع بعد في مآقينا ولما ننزع بعد سهام الالم من قلوبنا المثخنه بالجراح ولما نلملم اطرافنا بعد من هول الفاجعه.جئناكم بطرف دامع وفؤاد مكسور وروح تنزف دما ولكن عزائنا ان نجد لديكم بعض السلوي عسي ان تخفف ما بنا.المريخ لم يكن بالنسبه لنا مجرد فريق نشجعه ولكنه كان علي الدوام وطنا وقيمه ومبدا وايمان وقضيه وانتماء.هو الحبيبه التي لم تخوننا قط.رحبوا بنا فقد وجدنا اخيرا ملجأنا من وحشه الغربه ومن غياهب المنفي.



 اهلاً بأخي وصديقي الرائع هاشم عثمان والدار دارك كان ما شالك نشيلك فوق راسنا يلا نحن في انتظار ابداعاتك يا مبدع
*

----------


## عمادالدين مختار

*سلام ياصفوة 
جيناكم والشوق سايقنا ليكم والله 
داركم عامرة تب 
والنفوس ماشاء الله متطايبة 
وهادي قعدة معاكم
                        	*

----------


## الزول

*سلام يا شباب طبعا اخوكم عضو جديد ارجو ان تكون اسهاماتي مثمرة
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*مرحبتين حبابك يازول ، 
سيد بيت ومــــــــــــــــاك غريب دار ، 
أبقى دااااخل ، بين أهلك وأحبابك . 
نتمنى أن تكون إضافة حقيقية للمنبر . 

جانبية : سقوك الشاي ولا طنشوا ، يا بت .... يا قنوان ...... 
  بطلي دغالة وقومي سوى الشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاي دا معانا ضيوف .

*

----------


## أبو اية

*حبابك زين شرفتنا ونورت المنتدي
                        	*

----------


## الزول

*شكرا يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## looly

*مرحبتين حبابك
                        	*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الزول حبابك  
وخش لجوه 
الدار دارك يا زووووووووووول

*

----------


## acba77

*مرحب نورت المنتدي
*

----------


## رشيدي

* مرحب بك بين اهلك واحبابك اون لاين دارك وناس اون لاين اهلك واصحابك تشرب مويه وله تشوف البوستات
*

----------


## Aladdin

*مرحب بيك واقول ليك حاجه مني منبر اونلين ده زي دخول الاسلام ربنا انعم بيهو علي ناس بساط ماكتيرييين
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*حباب الزول(البث عربسات ولا هودبيرد)

شرفت بيتك وحليت حبابك بين ناسك

ابقه داخل لي جوه ياصفوة
*

----------


## مرهف

*مرحب بك اخي الكريم 
عامرة بوجودك 
اتفضل ماك غريب دار
...
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*مرحب بيك فى دارك..............
وين الشاى يا جماعة؟؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*حبابك الف ابقي داخل
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*ترحيب حار بالعضو  الجديد لنج وبالمناسبة دي عايزك توريني معني كلمة زول وماهو مصدر هذا الاسم
*

----------


## ود عطبرة

*عضو جديد اتمني ان اكون اضافه حقيقيه
                        	*

----------


## الزول

*مرحب بيكم كلكم يا شباب وشكرا علي الترحيب الحار دا وما غربية علي اهلي اهل المريخ الصفوة. ويا ابو شهد طبعا كلمة زول كلمة متعارف عليها هنا في السودان اما في الخارج فتعني ان جنسيتك سوداني وانا اعتز بسودانيتي واخدتها كاسم لي في المنتدي ولا اعرف ما يقصد به الاخرون من سمي نفسة او سمي بالزول .
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*مرحباً بك بيننا
                        	*

----------


## مريخ البطولات

*السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته انااخوكم في الله والمريخ
عبدالرحيم جعفر
عضوجديدفي هذا المنبرالذي لطالماتمنيت ان اكون جزءامنه وهاانااليوم بينكم اتمني ان تقبلوني عضوا وصديقا واخا لكم وفي حب المريخ فليتنافس المتنافسون
كل الناس يقولون انهم يحبون المريخ ولكني اقول لك ان المريخ يحبني
                        	*

----------


## لن ننساك ايداهور

*اخوكم عضو كرت كرتونة ممكن ترحبو بي ولة اتخارج
*

----------


## صفوة حتي النخاع

*ترحيب حااااار بي أنا .... والله حقي أقلعه قلع
أرحب كثيراً بي ( صفوة حتي النخاع) 
ويا  صفوتنا لو جينا زائر تلقاني انا سيد البيت
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*حبابك البيت بيتك و كان ما شالك المكان رأسنا يشيلك
                        	*

----------


## صفوة حتي النخاع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهدي محمد عبد الماجد
					

حبابك البيت بيتك و كان ما شالك المكان رأسنا يشيلك



تسلم يا غالي ومشكور علي الترحيب
بس بصراحة كدة ادارة المنتدي لو ما بطل علي البوست دا وترحب بالأعضاء الجدد حتي الناس البتقلع قلع ما تلقي زول يرحب بيها ولا يرد علي ترحيبها بفسها

طيب سؤال برئ

البوست دا مثبتنه لي شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:1 (27):
*

----------


## حاج حمد

*لو ماكنت من ناس ديل واسفاى وازنبى
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
عضو جديد
اختاركم من بين المنتديات




بس في سوالين 
الاول
التوقيع بعملوهو كيف ...؟
لانو عندي توقيع حلو حلا
زي راجل المرة
التاني
في زول اسمو طوكراوي غيري هنا ...؟
لانو في بوست مكتوب شنو كده يا طوكراوي
                        	*

----------


## ناصر عبد الحليم

*نحن فى المريخ أخوة نعشق النجم ونهوى ..........
ناصر عبد الحليم ... عضو جديد لنج .. وسعيد جداً بالانضمام الى موقع الصفوة ( مريخاب أونلين ) .....
وأنشاء الله نكون معاكم يومياً هنا ..........
لكم كل الود ... والحب
*

----------


## خالد علوني

*[fot1]يا اهلنا جمال الصفوة وصل 


وسعوا 



علوني جاكم بي شوق ما عادي






عايز ترحيب قدر عدد مشجعي المريخ[/fot1]
*

----------


## طارق الامين

*السلام عليكم 

حمدا لله علي رجوع المنتديات المريخيى كلها ..

طارق الامين محمد
مريخي من الصميم ...
                        	*

----------


## (العجب24)

*ارجو منكم ان تتقبلونى بينكم
اخوكم خالد
*

----------


## ابوسيما

*ياجماعة الخير يا صفوة سلام صفوي - من أخوكم المريخابي المقصر جداً حاتم أبوسيما المصمم وكنت أود أن أدخل من زمناً فات بس الظروف ما سمحت لكن بعد كدة حا اعمل ليكم حسكنة . وعموماً انتظرونا - ملحوظة : أشكر كل من أثني علي تصاميم أقمصة المريخ التي رفعت في المنتدي من قبل أناس أعتز بمعرفتهم - وأيضاً أحترم آراء من إنتقدوها أو خلطوا بينها والشعار ( اللوقو) ولكن ..... قريباً سيأتي ردي وبشكل علمي وعملي ومرحبا بالصفوة المبدعة ( للمجادعة الإيجابية )
ومليون ميل مربع سلام  
*

----------


## كبروس

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوكم كبرس 

مريخابى الجنسيه بالميلاد

اتمنى قبولى بينكم 
*

----------


## hass6666

*هلا هلا هلا

بالأخ وليد
                        	*

----------


## عمر الزين

*اخوكم ودالزين وصل افتحولي الباب واتمني ان تقبلوني عضوا بينكم
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*حبابك الف ود الزين
                        	*

----------


## BIG MO

*يا اهلنا يا حلوين

اخوكم big mo منتظر التفعيل

مريخابى من زمان و ليهو الشرف لو قبلتوهو وسطكم
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة BIG MO
					

يا اهلنا يا حلوين

اخوكم big mo منتظر التفعيل

مريخابى من زمان و ليهو الشرف لو قبلتوهو وسطكم



اهلا بالاخ العزيز big mo احد صفوة الامارات مع انك جيتنا متاخر لكن برضو سعيدين بوجودك في منتديات مريخاب اون لاين  ...
*

----------


## اسمريكا

*يا جماعه اخوكم اسمريكا عضو جديد وعايز 
ترحيب حار
                        	*

----------


## اسمريكا

*وين الــــــــــــــــــناس
*

----------


## المجمر مكاوى

*[frame="7 80"] 
سلام جاءكم من انسان موشح بالاحمر منذ الولادة ...
ويتمنى ان يكون بينكم ..فردا من اسرتكم الرائعة ...
تحت مظلة المنبر الرائع...
هل من مرحب ..
[/frame]
*

----------


## abdoosh

*اخووووووووووووكم عبدوش من جدة عاشق الكيان  جديد لج
                        	*

----------


## abdoosh

*عاشق الكيان اخوكم عبدووووووووووووووش من جدة 
المريخ العظيم نهواك يامريخ السعد 
 يانشامةباقوووووووووووووة والعزيمة مريخنا فوق
                        	*

----------


## النجم للرجم

*اسمحو لي ان ارحب بنفسي في داري في رحاب الزعيم
يا ضيفنا لو زرتنا لوجدتنا نحن الضيوف وانت رب المنزل
   نحن في المريخ اخوة   نعشق النجم ونهوي
   وإختلاف الراي فينا     يجعل المريخ اقوى 
*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*[gdwl] الى دارى جيت اليوم الاول من مارس 2011
    بعد بحث مضن
   جيت جديد لكنى بعبق التاريخ 
جيتكم وفى ذكراى حين كنت يافعا بذكرى هؤلاء
حامد بريمة الاسطورة
عاطف القوز وابراهيم عطا وكمال عبدالغنى
والمايسترو المرحوم سامى عزالدين وسانتو رفاعة ومرتضى عوض الامين قلة وعوض الله وعصام الدحيش وعبدالسلام حميدة وعيسى صباح الخير
والذكرى الحلوة تمتد الى هذا الجيل بقيادة الفلتة المبدع فيصل العجب
بالطبع لم ولن انسى 

ايداهووووووووور
ايدو الضباح
الاحد الجايى ذكرى اليوم الاسود 6 مارس[/gdwl]
*

----------


## Mazzin Ozil

*عضو جديد يتشرف بيكم 
*

----------


## Mazzin Ozil

*هل من مرحب

*

----------


## امين الزعيم

*امين الزعيم مريخابي الاصل سوداني الجنسيه اعشق المريخ وبموت في الصفوه احب المريخ والمريخاب ولكم مني التحيه عاشق الزعيم
                        	*

----------

